# My Vicious tiger!



## Robchaos (Jan 31, 2012)

Just playing around with one of my flashes off camera. c&c appreciated.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/robchaos/6799060601/


DSC_0008 by Robchaos, on Flickr




DSC_0004 by Robchaos, on Flickr


----------



## cgipson1 (Jan 31, 2012)

The subject is a good bit underexposed , especially #2.  Focus looks ok, although it is hard to say since they are dark. #1 you could lighten in post OK.. but if you lighten up #2 properly, the forground is going to be overexposed. No real eye contact in either. Foot is on the edge... and Tiger has a table leg growing out of his back, iin #2.

Watch your backgrounds, cropping / framing.. and you may want to read up on exposure, and some basic lighting technique!


----------



## Robchaos (Jan 31, 2012)

Thank you, I should have mentioned, I was going for shadows, this was in a pitch black room. I am fairly well acquainted with using my flashes off camera.   just bored and playing around.

I did recrop to remove distracting elements.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jan 31, 2012)

You asked for C&C.. you got it!


----------



## Robchaos (Feb 1, 2012)

Understood, and thanks you for the critique . Just wanted to explain as some of the critique was directed towards the shadowy side lighting, which was intentional on my part.


----------



## ArtByQJ (Feb 1, 2012)

Well...either its me or the composition is WAAYYY off but that looks like a cat.

These are really cool! and I think they do a good job at capturing some of the wild instinctive nature of animals. I think the CAT's (seriously thats not a tiger) stare, what was he doing he's so focused. Also there's another you didn't post from your flickr which is my favorite....also your pictures of Baltimore are pretty nice. I should head up there and take more pictures

Have you gone to the aquarium with your camera?


----------



## Robchaos (Feb 1, 2012)

ArtByQJ said:


> Well...either its me or the composition is WAAYYY off but that looks like a cat.These are really cool! and I think they do a good job at capturing some of the wild instinctive nature of animals. I think the CAT's (seriously thats not a tiger) stare, what was he doing he's so focused. Also there's another you didn't post from your flickr which is my favorite....also your pictures of Baltimore are pretty nice. I should head up there and take more picturesHave you gone to the aquarium with your camera?


Lol I just call her my little tiger to boost her confidence. Thank you! I am in Baltimore a lot shooting. It's my favorite place to go. If you plan a trip up there on a weekend and want some company let me know.  Me and my friend are up there a lot. . I have not taken my camera into the aquarium yet though, I will probably do that once they start up dollar days or that Friday after 5 deals again.


----------

